# Makakapagpagaling



## Inglip

I know roughly what 'Makakapagpagaling' means, - Will be able to heal - but I don't know how it is structured.

What is the root verb?

Is it a combination of a maka and a pag verb? If so, why is the first syllable 'pag' repeated? When maka is future tense, then the root stays the same, or so I thought.

How is this word constructed?


----------



## notnimdab2009

i am not a grammarian but i would say that the makakapag prefix has meaning of" will be able to".

makakapagtrabaho - will be able to work
makakapagsanay - will be able to practice
makakapagluto - will be able to cook
makakapagpayo - will be able to advise..

i am thinking that with "pag" are for verbs in consonant... with vowels no "pag"

makakaawit - will be able to sing
makakaasa - will be able to hope
makakaikot - will be able to turn..

but then without "pag" can also be used for consonant verbs...perhaps conversationally we dont mind but perhaps the rules is like the above i mentioned but not really sure...

hope i didn't confused you...


----------



## niernier

Really, I've been contemplating on this one since yesterday and I can't get a good explanation why *makakapagpa-* is the prefix and not makakapag- . I am quite sure that the root word is *galing *which in this context means "to be cured" or "to return to health or strength". 

As a whole, the word makakapagpagaling means "will be able to cure" 

*Ang tanging gamot na makakapagpagaling sa kanya...*
_The only medicine that can cure him..._

Since this word is in the future tense, past tense would be, *nakapagpagaling*.

*Ang tanging gamot na nakapagpagaling sa kanya...*
_The only medicine that was able to cure him..._
_The only medicine that cured him..._


----------



## Inglip

Thanks.

What is the difference between 'Makaka' and 'Makakapag' My books says Maka is the affix for 'be able to' but it doesn't have anything about "Makapag.'


----------



## niernier

There is no difference in the meaning denoted by these prefixes. The difference lies on which verbs goes with which prefix.

I believe you already know the mag verbs, and um verbs? Mag verbs in post #2, for example are trabaho, sanay, luto and payo. You can say magtrabaho, magsanay, magluto, magpayo so that's why they are called mag verbs. Mag verbs conjugate to makakapag- while other verbs conjugate to makaka-. Awit, asa, and ikot are um verbs and they conjugate to makaka-

As a rule of thumb, makakapag- occurs only for mag verbs whereas makaka- occurs with um verbs.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks!

So when it is present or future tense, you rpeat both 'ka' and 'pag', and not the first syllable of the root verb?


----------



## niernier

Okay, I've found this from google books: 

*Beginning Tagalog: a course for speakers of English*



> The prefix *maka-* adds the meaning of realized potentiality  to -um- and  mag- verbs. When maka- occurs with an -um- verb, the -um-  itself disappears. When it occurs with a mag- verb, the mag- is replaced  by pag- and the complex prefix *makapag-* is formed.
> 
> Roots that take both -um- and mag- naturally take both maka- and makapag-.



So, this backs up my theory that makakapag- occurs only for mag verbs whereas makaka- occurs with um verbs.


----------



## niernier

Inglip said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So when it is present or future tense, you rpeat both 'ka' and 'pag', and not the first syllable of the root verb?



nakapag-
nakakapag-
makakapag-

ka is repeated, but not pag. Nothing is repeated in the root verb..


----------



## Inglip

Right ok, I get it, thanks!

So why then is 'pag' repeated in my sentence. I just check it now, and it wasn't a typo on my part. Maybe the book is wrong?


----------



## niernier

About *makakapagpa*galing? Hmmm, I understand your source of confusion but like I said before, the root word is galing, and the whole complex prefix is makakapagpa-. The only thing I can't explain is why there is an additional pa in makakapagpa. Maybe because galing starts with a g and makakapaggaling does not sound okay.


----------



## Inglip

Perhaps. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mataripis

the root word is "Galing"  meaning  good. The prefix "ma" when added will produce the word "Magaling" and now ready to use in sentence like ' Magaling siya sa English= He/She is good in English. The prefix "Maka" means able so when added  to this word(galing) makagaling means able to heal but not sure. e.g. Do you think this medicine can bring cure to his disease/disorder?  =  Sa palagay mo ba makagaling kaya ang gamot na ito sa sakit niya? .  The "maka" and "Pa" mean  able to heal surely when added to this word. Makapagpapagaling(correct form). Scientists proved that the Virgin coconut oil is one of the best medicine for AIDS and other Viral Diseases.  = Pinatunayan ng mga Dalubhasa sa Agham na ang Langis ng Niyog ay isa sa mabisang gamot na makapagpapagaling sa AIDS at iba pang karamdaman na dahilan ng Virus.


----------



## Inglip

Thank you


----------



## DotterKat

Please follow this sequential conjugation and along the way take note how a word gets transformed from a noun to an adjective and finally to a verb :

1.The root word is indeed the noun *galing* (the state of good health).

[Take a small detour and experiment with adjective formation. Express somebody's state of good health or lack thereof by using the prefix *ma-* (prefix to indicate a certain quality in someone or something) and thereby convert the noun galing to the  adjective magaling (Magaling na siya -- He is already healthy/ He has recovered /// Hindi pa siya magaling -- He is not yet healthy /// He has not yet recovered.)

2.Now, to indicate that someone or something is able to render someone or something healthy, you use the prefix _*mapa-*_ (prefix to indicate the ability to let, make or cause someone or something become or do something). Doing so converts the original noun into a verb. (Sana mapagaling ka ng mga doktor mo --- I hope your doctors can make you healthy /// I hope your doctors can heal you.)

3.Finally, form the future tense of the same verb with (_*makakapag*_- + mapagaling). Drop the ma- of mapagaling since by itself, mapagaling denotes the future = _*makakapagpagaling*_ (Ang makakapagpagaling sa iyo ay ang mga doktor mo -- Your doctors will be able to return you to good health /// Your doctors will be able to heal you.). 

If you followed closely, you will see where that mysterious *-pa-* comes from.


----------



## Inglip

Right, so that is where it came from. I get it, thanks.


----------

